# Goodbye sweet JC



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

RIP JC you had a wonderful life didn't you


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. He sure was a handsome guy with a sassy smile. Rest in peace JC.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet JC. I know Hooch will be taking good, good care of your sweetie until you meet again.. Hugs to you.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow - what a beautiful bright light in his eyes. He is free from pain, and running free at the Bridge. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

RIP sweet JC - that is a wonderful picture of him; almost like he was already surrounded in light.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

RIP JC-beautiful photo I am so sorry for your loss however old they are or whatever illness they suffer it doesn't make it any easier thoughts and prayers being sent.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Godspeed, JC. Run free at the Bridge sweet one.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry that you lost JC. He certainly doesn't have to be a golden for you to love him and grieve his loss.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

so sorry about jc.... i know he will be well taken care of by the guardian of the rainbow bridge....

beth, moose and angel


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of JC. I know that Hooch is watching over him, he loved all dogs even the puntable ones. LOL That picture that you took of him was stunning and shows his personality. The sunlight shining down makes the picture perfect.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

It looks like he has a halo in that picture. You can see he was happy. RIP JC


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry...what a perfect picture of JC, he has a halo.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

More tears following for that beautiful little guy. What a wonderful picture. And I know Hooch WILL look fter him. These decisions are SO hard to make even when we know we are doing he right thing by our beloved companion.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry he's gone. That's a beautiful picture of him.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

The true test of a loving dog owner is to let go when it is right for the dog. Your JC is now without pain and thanking you for that every second.
Have fun at the Bridge JC and kick some Golden butts up there.
JC will be fine and so will you....
Jerry and Harley


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry. It's painful to lose them whatever their age, I know! RIP JC.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

JC looks like an angel in that photo, with the sun shining down and illuminating him. Godspeed, little fella. Jealous, I wish you peace as you learn to live without your sweet JC.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

My deepest heartfelt sympathy in the loss of JC. Run free sweetie.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

JC was beautiful. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm so so sorry about your sweet JC. That's always the hardest decision to have to make. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> I had to say goodbye to my sweet JC earlier today. He stopped eating last Thursday and was getting weaker each day. His quality of life was not good and I couldn't put him through any more discomfort because it would have just been for me. He was diagnosed last year with kidney disease and earlier this month with Addison's. He never really acted like he was in pain, just that there wasn't anything more to enjoy in life and he was just waiting to pass on. He was just shy of 15 years by a couple of months.
> 
> I am attaching a picture that was taken of JC a couple of months ago with my phone when we were going to the vet for a checkup. The sun was coming through the window just right and he felt good. This is how I want to always remember him.
> 
> Hooch, I know he wasn't a golden but I hope you will look after him for me.


JC i hope you are running with Kyle at the bridge


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What a beautiful picture of your very special boy, JC. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

JC is a beautiful boy, and it is so hard to lose these dear friends. So sorry for your loss. . .


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

You must have many memories of JC after having him for almost 15 yrs, hold them close to your heart. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! He looks like a sweet soul.


----------



## aluna86jh (Feb 17, 2009)

*I'm so sorry*

I just wanted to say I'm so sorry for the loss of your dog.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - the picture is beautiful, the sun will always shine on JC

Run free and sleep softly JC


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

What a gorgeous photo of him. I am sure you will treasure it forever. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Little One ~ Godspeed
What a beautiful photo.


----------

